# What choke



## NeYoteSlayer (Jan 25, 2013)

I have question for you all. Ive hunted yotes for a while but usually just with rifle. I'm going to start with my shotgun now. I got a bunch of Hornaday buckshot from a guy I work with and was wondering what would be the best choke tube to use out of my factory chokes. Thanks 

Sent from my C771


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

xtra full if ya got it

thats ehat i was told by a guy at the gun shop the other day

i measured the restriction on my extra full and my turkey choke and there was only .01" differance

so i am gonna try my turkey choke,since its already in the gun


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Something like a .696 is what I prefer. BUT you have to Patern your gun on paper to find out for sure. TO tight and it will open the patern with BIG shot. I like a ported extended choke in my 870. Dead coyote is the one I use. My factory Rem full choke works OK to but I can get way more hits in the ten inch with a extra choke and out to 65 yards +.


----------

